# Where to stay in Park City?



## LisaRex (Jul 17, 2012)

3 couples are committed to going to Park City, UT for a ski vacation in March of 2013.  There aren't many timeshares that offer 3 bdrms, and none that are up for rental that I can find.  So I'm expanding my search to include private rentals via VRBO.

Trouble is, never having been to Park City, I have no idea what location is a good location.  Old Town, North, Deer Valley...I'm just not sure where to narrow my search.

Since I won't be skiing, I was hoping to head to town during the day and shop or see a movie.  So it would be nice to be close to town.  Not sure I need to be IN town, though.  A shuttle would be perfectly fine with me, but I don't know if they have one.

Any direction you can give me would be appreciated.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jul 17, 2012)

Deer valley is the best, but no snoboarders, very expensive and no timeshares, but they do have a few fractionals

Park City has severl timeshares and I think the Marriotts are the best

The canyons has the Westgate and it too is very nice.

All three are great.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't know a lot about Park City but, there is a free city bus from Marriott's Mountainside to take you into town. It could offer the best of both worlds for those who want to ski and relatively easy access to main st. using the bus.


----------



## DanM (Jul 17, 2012)

I would go for in town. Best timeshares are the two Marriotts and the Park Station. Marriott Mountainside best for skiers, but the downtown Marriott and Park Station are a short walk to the town lift. Deer Valley and Canyons areas are a 10-20 minute shuttle from town - plus some waiting time for a shuttle - and there is not much at either area for a non skier so you will always be getting somewhere. For a non timeshare, I would look in town and as far out as the Prospector Square area.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 17, 2012)

DazedandConfused said:


> Park City has several timeshares and I think the Marriotts are the best.  The canyons has the Westgate and it too is very nice.



Thank you for the advice, but I have ruled out timeshares because we'll need 3 bedrooms. Instead, I'm looking at privately owned condos/homes and wanted to know what area you thought was the best.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jul 17, 2012)

LisaRex said:


> Thank you for the advice, but I have ruled out timeshares because we'll need 3 bedrooms. Instead, I'm looking at privately owned condos/homes and wanted to know what area you thought was the best.



Westgate has 3 and 4 bedroom units

But the BEST area would clearly be Deer Valley - silver lake village area or the new Empire pass











However, many people want to be near Main Street in Park City, but I don;t know any 3 bedrooms there to reccomend.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jul 17, 2012)

LisaRex said:


> Thank you for the advice, but I have ruled out timeshares because we'll need 3 bedrooms. Instead, I'm looking at privately owned condos/homes and wanted to know what area you thought was the best.



Park City has a free shuttle, so you might want to look for something close to a shuttle stop. The areas north of Park City might not work without a car. There is a lot of residential development near I-80, but without a car you'd be stuck there while the others ski.

If you won't be skiing then anything in town would be a good option. You would have easy access to shops, restaurants and a shuttle to other areas.


----------



## Downhill1 (Jul 19, 2012)

LisaRex said:


> 3 couples are committed to going to Park City, UT for a ski vacation in March of 2013.  There aren't many timeshares that offer 3 bdrms, and none that are up for rental that I can find.  So I'm expanding my search to include private rentals via VRBO.
> 
> Trouble is, never having been to Park City, I have no idea what location is a good location.  Old Town, North, Deer Valley...I'm just not sure where to narrow my search.
> 
> ...



LisaRex:  My wife and I have been "studying" the Park City area for the last several years with the intent of moving there in the coming few years.  If the only 3BR timeshare option you can find is one you would have to pay cash to rent, I highly recommend you rent a residence from a private party.  For three adult couples, if you expect you will want to go out of the home in the evenings more than you will stay in say and cook dinner/play games and such, I strongly recommend certain parts of Old Town.  On VRBO, it's certain parts of Old Town South.  I recommend finding a place on Park Ave, Woodside, or Norfolk.  On Park Ave, find something south of Heber Rd, which will be around the 600 house number and lower.  On Woodside, suggest, 950 or lower - Norfolk you can look for 950 until it ends at around 750 and then it restarts around 300 down to "0".  These sections are quiet, can be ski in/out to Park City Mountain Resort, or a short walk to the Quittin' Time run to the Town Lift, and you can walk to Main Street were there is tons of restaurants, bars, shopping, galleries, etc.  For skiing, Park City Mountain Resort though is more of a full on resorts with skiiers and snowboarders, if you want posh ski only environment, Deer Valley is the way to go to for skiiing - which is s 4-5 min bus ride from Old Town (transit center).  Lots of people life on Park Ave behind the Main St and walk to the transit center to ski at Deer Valley.  PM me if you would like to talk over the phone for more details.


----------



## Downhill1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Just to clarify my post directly above, some of the locations on these streets are ski in / out, some are walkable to the ski run, some require walking to main street and catching the trolley to the bus to PCMR, Deer Valley, or The Canyons.  There are other Park City locations that are on the bus route between PCMR and Main St which can be very convenient to get to the base of PCMR or Main Street, just not necessarily walking distance.  You have enough time to easily get a place in Old Town though that is less than a 75 yard walk to the slopes and a couple min walk or less to Main St.  Deer Valley is awesome but for sure more laid back, stay in your residence type of community - but if you are in DV on the bus route, you can very easily get to PCMR and Main Street.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 19, 2012)

Here are a few we're looking at. The first is my favorite, but may not be available the week we are currently targeting. 

http://www.vrbo.com/305959
http://www.vrbo.com/55582
http://www.vrbo.com/222182

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Downhill1 (Jul 19, 2012)

LisaRex said:


> Here are a few we're looking at. The first is my favorite, but may not be available the week we are currently targeting.
> 
> http://www.vrbo.com/305959
> http://www.vrbo.com/55582
> ...



LisaRex:  these all look nice but generally are further away from Main St vs what my wife and I prefer.  In VRBO / Park City choose what VRBO calls "Old Town South.". If you then look for places on the streets I named earlier, you will be in the heart.  There are deals in this section with pricing similar to the examples you provided above.  You can also look in OLD Town North but you have to be super selective on the location.  395959 is the closest one to the historic section of main street but that section of Park Ave is two way, heavy traffic in the winter, with bus traffic going both directions.   Noisy.   Cheers


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info, Downhill.  I'll do some more investigating.

Lisa


----------



## wcfr1 (Jul 22, 2012)

If you would consider a 2 Bedroom condo and a seperate 1 bedroom condo on the same floor but just down the hall I can put you in Westgate at the Canyons.

They have private transportation throughout the greater Park City area in addition to being on the city bus line.

You ndeed to decide if you want to be on or very close to the mountain for skier convenience or off the mountain close to shopping etc for non skiers.

Off mountain will always cost less.

We have found we actually do more off mountain stuff in the snyderville basin area near Utah Olympic park than we do on Main Street.

Main Street is a must but lots to do near Redstone and the interstate area. Lots of shops, outlet mall, restaurants, movies etc.


----------



## wcfr1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Just another thought for you to consider. I do a trip with my local ski club every year. This year we are in Breckenridge the second week of March.

You could search google for different ski clubs and see if anyone is going to Park City (or any other place for that matter) when you want. They have it all worked out for you. Usually have rooms of various sizes reserved for different people. My trip for example has 5 different room options in Breck on reserve.

Here's how they work air. My club is in Florida. I think you are in Ohio. You book your own air from OH to SLC, the club credits you the value of the FL/SLC air since you got your own. We meet at the airport and everything is with the group from there. Ground transportation, lodging, group discounts on rentals and lift tickets, usually there's a group dinner etc.

Just an option to think about. 

Here's a link to my club www.SnowShark.org Look at it as an example then see if you can find any other clubs anywhere that is going.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for their advice.  We booked a place on Woodside Avenue in Old Town South (VRBO #152603).  It's not the swankiest place, but it has everything I wanted, plus a sauna, which I wasn't expecting. 

Looking forward to our first trip to Utah.  Park City looks absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Downhill1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Good for you.  That sounds awesome.  Enjoy!


----------

